# Getting paid cash for your auto accident dashcam/video footage?



## Eyefootage (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

My name is Abdul and I am the founder of Eyefootage.com. I am currently a bodily injury claims adjuster for an insurance company and I am trying to solve a current problem that I run into on a daily basis. Obtaining any possible video/dashcam footage of accidents is instrumental in making the right liability decision and is so useful with holding the at-fault drivers accountable (i.e. he ran the red light, no she ran the red light).

Our only insurance solution right now is to call businesses and ask them if they have any video surveillance and see if they are willing to release it to us. The answer is usually no due to various excuses that they give us. With the emergence and popularity of dashcams/ ring doorbells, mobile recording device, etc…more and more accidents are being captured on video.

I am trying to gauge interest to see if anyone is interested in becoming a dashcam video footage contributor. You can submit your dashcam video footage (anonymously if you prefer) to us and be financially compensated once your footage is requested and paid for by an interested carrier.

My apologies if anyone mistakes this for spam, but I am simply trying to make something that can hopefully bring some value to people who have been involved in an accident where video footage can help their auto insurance claim. I also believe that people should be compensated for their time and video footage by insurance companies that have a budget for investigative fees.

We are currently gauging interest via our landing page and are planning to launch in New Jersey to start. We still encourage any sign ups so we can update you and let you know when we will be available in your state.

Please sign up for our waiting list and our FREE dashcam giveaway on 08/10/2022 at www.Eyefootage.com!

Please let me know if you are interested in our service or have any general auto insurance or insurance ridesharing questions that I can possibly help answer.

Thank you so much for your time and any feedback that you can provide.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would not be interested in a program whereby I routinely upload my footage, but, I might be in a program that notifies its membership of an accident in their locale, on the off chance the member recorded the accident. This would be essentially a public service to minimize the impact on the non-guilty party. Payment would not be necessary.


----------



## Eyefootage (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone
I just wanted to clear up an assumption that another member brought to my attention. They were under the impression that I am doing this on behalf of an insurance company. 
I'm sorry for the confusion, but I currently work for an insurance company, but www.Eyefootage.com is a personal startup project (for myself not for them) that is meant to scratch my own work-related itch. If there is enough interest then I will focus on this full time.
Hopefully we can bring value and help people along the way.


----------

